# Basic Aikido class questions



## MBuzzy (Feb 25, 2009)

I have a few basic questions regarding Aikido classes, so please forgive my ignorance.

I am strongly considering beginning my Aikido training when I make the move to Florida.  I come from a Korean striking art background (Tang Soo Do), so I am used to the very basic traditional class.  Marching the floor doing basics, practicing kata, etc.  I am told that there really aren't any Kata in Aikido and it seems to me that basics would be a bit different.

So can anyone give me an idea of what to expect?  How are classes run?  How is testing done?  Is there anything that I can do to prepare for my first class? 

Thank you in advance for your responses!


----------



## MarkBarlow (Feb 25, 2009)

My aikido training was in Tomiki but I frequently visited other styles.  I can only speak from my experience but the curriculum was similar in all of them.  Bow in, warm up, practice ukemi, Sensei demonstrates, you pair up and go over the technique, bow out.  Some nights you'll work on multiple attack or weapons but the routine should pretty much stay the same.


----------



## Korppi76 (Feb 26, 2009)

It depend of teacher what he wants. On some dojos I have been there has been quite strict ways how to do thinks and then other has been more relaxed.

In aikido there is lot of kata, at beginning all you do is practice moving, ukemi and kata. Later moving, timing, distance, ukemi and kata. And after that you start to learn aikido 

Of cource aikido there isnt many katas like karate or judo or many other arts.(except weapon katas) But all partner practice when you are learning techniques are kata.

Of classes it is as said earlier. Beginning bows, warm up, usually ukemi practice, then technique part, if time little stretching (cool down?) and ending bows. Techique part is where there are differences, some want that between techniques you sit on line and watch (I prefer this) and others just ask you to sit where you are. And then your teacher shows techniques and explain... or doesnt explain, and then you choose partner bow and start to do what was shown and when told to stop you bow your partner and sit to watch new technique. (pretty same as karate or judo atleast where I trained them)

Testing depends of area where you train. I have seen 2 ways to do this. One was separated testing session and other was during the practice some people test when other practice. I usually prefer separate testing session.
What is asked and how testing is held will be told you before hand and it again depends where you train.

As you have trained before there isnt much to prepare to first session. Just remember that most of other beginners havent  trained so training might be little slow and light for you at start. Open mind and patience will help.


----------



## suicide (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## MBuzzy (Feb 26, 2009)

So is a typical class only one technique or multiple techniques during the course of the class?


----------



## MarkBarlow (Feb 26, 2009)

Depends on the sensei.  I think most would limit it to 2 or 3 but I've been to some classes where they throw 8 or 9 techniques at you.  Blame it on the thickness of my skull but that's too many for me to process.  I've also trained with sensei who take one technique and spend the entire class working on it from different angles.


----------



## Aikikitty (Feb 26, 2009)

MBuzzy said:


> So is a typical class only one technique or multiple techniques during the course of the class?


 
Usually it's different techniques taught during the class, but sometimes (my sensei) has a "theme".  By that I mean we'll practice the same technique from different attacks or different variations of the "same" technique. 

Robyn


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 26, 2009)

Aikido and Jujutsu kata are different then karate kata.  They are formalized two person sets that show a specific way of performing a technique.  Often, the principles needed to pull off the technique are emphasized with some strange looking movements, but as soon as you need to actually "do it" the movements make sense.  This kind of practice is very useful when it comes to understanding the one person katas you already practice.


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 26, 2009)

The Opal Dragon said:


> Usually it's different techniques taught during the class, but sometimes (my sensei) has a "theme".  By that I mean we'll practice the same technique from different attacks or different variations of the "same" technique.
> 
> Robyn


Good point, Robyn. Also, if you're working on a particular concept like an irimi or tenkan blend you'll do a bunch of different techniques but not really focus on the technique because you're really trying to focus on the movement more than the fine points and to show the similarities of different techniques as concern a particular concept.  You have to remember that aikido is not very "technique" centered so much as concept centered.  The basic beginner class is pretty much as MarkBarlow described it most of the time.  Bow in, warm up, practice falls and rolls, split up either high rank with low rank or same ranks together depending on the theme of the night and work your concepts and techniques.  No matter how long I train I never get bored with it.  There are always things about the basics to fix and fine tune.  Good luck in your training.


----------



## charyuop (Feb 27, 2009)

theletch1 said:


> Good point, Robyn. Also, if you're working on a particular concept like an irimi or tenkan blend you'll do a bunch of different techniques but not really focus on the technique because you're really trying to focus on the movement more than the fine points and to show the similarities of different techniques as concern a particular concept. You have to remember that aikido is not very "technique" centered so much as concept centered. The basic beginner class is pretty much as MarkBarlow described it most of the time. Bow in, warm up, practice falls and rolls, split up either high rank with low rank or same ranks together depending on the theme of the night and work your concepts and techniques. No matter how long I train I never get bored with it. There are always things about the basics to fix and fine tune. Good luck in your training.


 
I noticed my sensei uses the "theme" thing too. Usually it throws in many techniques in a class, but they all have something in common. An Ikkyo can have many different tone of colours even tho it is the same technique and so do all the techniques. Many times sensei stops me and tells me "yes that is right, but that is the way we were doing it last time, not it is this way". Sometimes it is even hard to see the difference.

I guess this is what it means "Aikido teaches principles and not techniques".


----------



## MBuzzy (Feb 27, 2009)

So coming from another style and another country of origin - any tips for transitioning?  Anything I should know or study beforehand?  

I'd like to learn katakana and hiragana before I go there, at least pronunciations, and start learning terminology.  The Kanji will take a little longer.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 5, 2009)

MBuzzy said:


> So coming from another style and another country of origin - any tips for transitioning?  Anything I should know or study beforehand?
> 
> I'd like to learn katakana and hiragana before I go there, at least pronunciations, and start learning terminology.  The Kanji will take a little longer.


The same advice you got before basic training... keep your eyes open and your mouth shut!   Really, though, there as here it will/should depend on the dojo and instructor.  Find a style here that fits your personal "flavor" and then look for a school there.  There are just so many different flavors of aikido that it's difficult to point you in the right direction.  As for studying before hand... ukemi will save the day... and your backside.  Everything else you'll pick up as you study but ukemi (having a head start) will make training more enjoyable as it will make training less painful.


----------



## thesandman (Mar 15, 2009)

Where in FL are you moving Mbuzzy?

The system I teach is primarily Tang-soo-do but includes a strong foundation in Aikido.  If you're moving into the Tampa/St.Petersburg area,  you might think about dropping by.


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 15, 2009)

thesandman said:


> Where in FL are you moving Mbuzzy?
> 
> The system I teach is primarily Tang-soo-do but includes a strong foundation in Aikido.  If you're moving into the Tampa/St.Petersburg area,  you might think about dropping by.



I'll be moving to Melbourne/Cocoa area.  I would love to if I ever make my way over there!


----------



## nclion (Apr 21, 2009)

MBuzzy said:


> I'll be moving to Melbourne/Cocoa area. I would love to if I ever make my way over there!


 

Did you ever find a school in that area?


----------



## MBuzzy (Apr 22, 2009)

A bit of an update.  I did find a GREAT school here.  After visiting a few, I felt that this one was the right fit.  And so far, I love Aikido.  It is really what I was looking for and will fill what I feel is a gap in my training.  What I view as the biggest advantage right now, is that I truly am a white belt.  My experience allows me to pick things up quickly in terms of techniques.....but my Ukemi is.....well, what it should be as a beginner!  I leave class exhausted and sore.  I love it!  Except I landed wrong on my knee, so I had to take a few days off.....


----------



## Jenna (Apr 22, 2009)

MBuzzy said:


> A bit of an update.  I did find a GREAT school here.  After visiting a few, I felt that this one was the right fit.  And so far, I love Aikido.  It is really what I was looking for and will fill what I feel is a gap in my training.  What I view as the biggest advantage right now, is that I truly am a white belt.  My experience allows me to pick things up quickly in terms of techniques.....but my Ukemi is.....well, what it should be as a beginner!  I leave class exhausted and sore.  I love it!  Except I landed wrong on my knee, so I had to take a few days off.....


Hey there  Good to hear that you got yourself sorted   And take all advantage of the eternal forgiveness afforded the white belt   And but take care of your joints too.  I think sometimes Aikido teachers can negate stretching the legs.  And but you know better!   Otherwise wrist / forearm soreness disappear soon as I am sure you have found already   Take  all your movements not just slowly and but as though in slow-motion - I sometimes equate it to rock bands - they may well be able to play it plugged in to a mighty wall of sound and but before that they have played it simple with no wires - and can do the unplugged thing at will  For me, I have seen beginners become entranced by the kinetic poetry of senseis and seniors and forget that speed, as with any art, has come with practice.  Common sense I think and but do everything REALLY slow and listen to your own joints and those of your partner - if anything feels wrong, chances are it is; let go and start over   Sorry I did not mean to give a big lecture.  Hey all the very best of good luck.  I know your diligence and determination will serve you well my friend 
Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## morph4me (Apr 23, 2009)

The hardest part about ukemi, and probably everything else, is learning to relax and let it happen, the soreness will go away, until you hit a certain age, then it doesn't go away, it just moves from place to place :lol:.


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 23, 2009)

Craig, I'm so glad to hear that you're enjoying aikido.  You'll come to love it even more as you become more familiar with the intricacies of the art and the subtleties that make things happen that look like magic right now.  Ukemi, like everything else in the arts comes with time.  The more comfortable you get with the idea of throwing yourself at the ground the easier the falls and rolls will become. 

Jenn, your "lecture" (and a good one BTW) is an important one for any beginning student in aikido.  Soreness is part of the art... pain compliance is a big part of it... BUT you can alleviate a great deal of injury if you leave your pride at the door and answer the pain when it first hits instead of forcing your nage to put a great deal of pain on you before tapping or rolling/falling.  We're dealing with that in spades with several new students in our dojo right now and I don't expect they'll last long before something pops.


----------



## Jenna (Apr 23, 2009)

theletch1 said:


> ... answer the pain when it first hits instead of forcing your nage to put a great deal of pain on you before tapping or rolling/falling


Spot on, Jeff!  I used to notice this with the teenage roughnecks that would breeze in under freshly starched gis with the "ain't sore" bravado.  The fact is that carpal dislocations are not only agonising and but can lead to the kind of weakness that nullifies training for an awful period of time.  With seniors, the complex hand and wrist tendons will have strengthened and there is also that element of pain-threshold necessity in "making" your partner move and but the simple fact is, with beginners to Aikido, wrists and shoulders too, can be precariously unaccustomed to the kinds of torque applied to them.  Confucius say, 'No talk big; no bravado in dojo!'  Though I guess that is exactly what you said only I have used twice the words with half the concision, what a talent I have, ha!   Ah, I just miss teaching; nobody wants my advice *sobs* 
Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## teekin (May 20, 2009)

theletch1 said:


> Craig, I'm so glad to hear that you're enjoying aikido.  You'll come to love it even more as you become more familiar with the intricacies of the art and the subtleties that make things happen that look like magic right now.  Ukemi, like everything else in the arts comes with time.  The more comfortable you get with the idea of throwing yourself at the ground the easier the falls and rolls will become.
> 
> Jenn, your "lecture" (and a good one BTW) is an important one for any beginning student in aikido.  Soreness is part of the art... *pain compliance is a big part of it... *BUT you can alleviate a great deal of injury if you leave your pride at the door and answer the pain when it first hits instead of forcing your nage to put a great deal of pain on you before tapping or rolling/falling.  We're dealing with that in spades with several new students in our dojo right now and I don't expect they'll last long before something pops.



Jeff , I Really Really like this. Thanks. ( A fine point, I think some people don't get the difference between pain compliance and pain avoidance. )
 Jenna, a bet your students miss you too.
lori


----------

